# Transition from Food Lure to the Ball



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Success!!!

We went through an awkward 3ish week phase where Kastle didn't want to lure for the food anymore but wasn't ready to work for the ball. It really bummed me out as obedience training was so fun for us. But, looks like he is ready for the ball work. Woo-hoo!!! 






He's still swinging a little wide but I'm doing right circles to collect him into me and then doing a handful of straight steps and rewarding when he is in position. So far, I'm pleased. This was our very first session working with the ball in obedience for heeling. This is also the first dog I've trained with the ball so it's taking a little practice for me to get the hang of it. I trained my last dog with a tug.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Your pup is coming along really nice. 

Have you ever thought about doing left circles to collect the dog? If you do left circles the dog will take some of the energy that he is using to go forward and put it to his rear end. This will make the heeling more animated and flashy. It also tend to head off forging problems. But don't teach the dog too well, some GSD organizations have directed their judges to penalize that. 

I also think you are too advanced for the coordination and structure of your puppy. I would suggest that you take your time and slow things down a bit. It looks like you're having too much fun to heed that though.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Regardless of whether you train Sch or anything else, you could buy a dog from me any day.....love your work with your dog!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree you are doing great work! Love that obedience!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Kastle's little face just kills me!!! Love it. Watching your video makes me remember/realize that I still have oh so very much to learn when it comes to working with the dogs. *sigh*.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow everyone! Thanks for the kind words 

@Fast - I know I am going rather fast, I can only do this sort of work when he's relatively tired. It's just so much fun I can't resist!  He isn't coordinated enough to do the left turns on his own (without a hand lure leading him) yet. I dislike forging as well so I'm only rewarding when I can walk freely. What do you mean about don't teach him too well?



cliffson1 said:


> Regardless of whether you train Sch or anything else, you could buy a dog from me any day.....love your work with your dog!


This pretty much made my day - thanks


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

FG167 said:


> What do you mean about don't teach him too well?


Both the SV and USCA have directed their judges to penalize head up, animated heeling. The rational is that it's "unnatural" for a GSD to heel like that.  I can understand and agree with them *not* penalizing a dog because it isn't animated. But to penalize people for the time and effort of training animation dosen't make a lick of sense. 

Think about something like retrieves. No dogs have natural retrieves like we see from top sport dogs. Should we penalize that too? 

I think there may be a bit of "if you can't beat'em on the field, change the rules"


----------

